# best spinner reel



## busaro (Dec 29, 2012)

Whats the best spinner for bay fishing, I've had a abu revo premier spinner but the finish started falling off and one of the spools fell apart. I actually paid a lot money for it so i was kind disappointed with the quality of the reel but it worked great. So, now I'm in the market for a good spinning reel thats tough and durable thats a great reel. Any help and opinions would help me narrow down the choices. Oh, probably 3500-4000 reel and I would like to have it stand up to saltwater spray as I'm mainly going fishing in my boat in galv bay and surrounding areas.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Look at the Stradic Ci4. Lots of guys really like theirs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Drundel said:


> Look at the Stradic Ci4. Lots of guys really like theirs.


This

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

You can spend $200 and buy the Shimano mentioned above OR get an Okuma Epixor for $90 and live happily ever after. Great reel going on its 9th season of salt usage with reasonable maintenance and smooth and tight as the day I bought it.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

quantum new inshore reels are very nice


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

crabtrap said:


> You can spend $200 and buy the Shimano mentioned above OR get an Okuma Epixor for $90 and live happily ever after. Great reel going on its 9th season of salt usage with reasonable maintenance and smooth and tight as the day I bought it.


I have a friend that has used these every year in the surf with no problems.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag I was fan SHIMANO until one SHIMANO STRADIC 4000(made in Japan),start to don't work right after one season in salt water.
For 10 years i am fishing just with DAIWA WHISKER SS TOURNAMENT 700,1300,1600,2600.
This reel is make the same for the last 30 years,and never was in sale like some SHIMANO.
Is light reel with body from whisker graphite,with long cast aluminium spool,SIC (silicon carbide)line roller guide,very fine drag(titanium/felt washer) ,gear from marine bronze and stainless steel,stainless steel ball bearing.
This reel is like a "tractor" and with minimum maintenance can serve you 20 years!!!
Is the best reel for salt water under $100

Please check this link :

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lists.html


----------



## Pelon1 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Light and sturdy Saltwater reels*

Take a look at the new Quantum PT inshore reels they come in 25,30 and 40 size I have "2" 25's and the are very light and have 16 lbs of drag on the 25, 18 on the 30.... Shimano Stradic only has 10 or 11 lbs of drag... Wirth a look


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

They are tons of fair spinning reels right now but i found the best value for money to be the Shimano Biomaster SW 4000.But i dont know it they sell in the US


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Biomaster = Stradic


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

You mean the internal parts from biomaster and stradic are the same quality? because i have the biomaster,stradic FI-FJ and Ci4 and none of them are looking the same with each other


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Shimano Saros for ballers on budgets...$130 sweetness.


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

CI 4 for the light factor


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Ci4 3000 end of story have a good summer.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

if there is no price limit, shimano sustain...


----------

